
Ask HN: Fashion companies with high R&D spending? - eaenki
So, I just realised 99% of brands slap on Chinese bare min. quality items their brand and call it a day. Even luxury ones. But, take Nike. You try their flyknit shoes and you go &quot;wow&quot;, because they&#x27;re SO good. They spent $B in R&amp;D and they x10ed the comfort, speed or whatever. Can you name other fashion&#x2F;clothing&#x2F;footwear brands&#x2F;items that actually keep increasing their quality YoY?
======
kvee
Maybe not really what you're asking, but
[http://streamoid.com/](http://streamoid.com/) is a fashion startup investing
a lot in cutting edge computer vision R&D. Seems to be real demand for at
least that type of thing from some big brands.

